# WW2 Propaganda cartoons



## ADF (Nov 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jItMg1z0v1Q&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div

You have got to look back at these and laugh once in a while, Disney played a big role in WW2 cartoons.

It makes you wonder if they could/would do it in the future.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 14, 2009)

It wasn't just Disney, it was _everyone_.  The most significant aspect being that a lot of it was spontaneous, not government publications but By The People.

(Two words for the videographer:  Tri Pod)


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Nov 18, 2009)

Those comics that have Captain American punching Hitler are pretty funny.


----------



## Isen (Nov 18, 2009)

I've always found propaganda interesting.  This semester I've read some objectivist newsletters and an anarchist manifesto.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 18, 2009)

I see a lot of classic cartoons demonizing cats and wild canids. If that's not propaganda, I don't know what is.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 18, 2009)

Does anyone have Dr. Seuss's "Slap a Jap with War Bonds and Stamps"?


----------



## Isen (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's a different Dr. Seuss propaganda drawing.

Superman, however, is all for Jap slapping.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 18, 2009)

Isen said:


> Here's a different Dr. Seuss propaganda drawing.
> 
> Superman, however, is all for Jap slapping.



In retrospect I think I had these two mixed up.  Thanks though.


----------



## Winkuru (Nov 21, 2009)

Donal Duck

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YroTk6Vobww

Scrooge and Donald

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ69X1qt4sQ

Random ducks and other bird

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFMyEyaz0hc

Anti Japan 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjLfyooJQEc

Popeye

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Cd2FCyFS0Q


Some of these are quite humorous but i dont personally like the racist ones like the last two.


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's a few more :

Some completely surreal fucked-uppedness from Nazi Germany:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea4MIELXmlE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MqmG28dhBM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deztmWvm88k


From Russia:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRcBt904OJ0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3H1zO7wczGQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BE38oOunwPA


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Nov 23, 2009)

Camouflage.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 23, 2009)

Tovarich Volk said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MqmG28dhBM



How in the holy mother of FUCK was this salvaged and reconstructed into one of my childhood shows?


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Nov 25, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> How in the holy mother of FUCK was this salvaged and reconstructed into one of my childhood shows?



I haven't the faintest fucking clue???????????:?:

To be frank though, I think what may have happened, is that the cartoon may have existed during the Weimar era and when it came to doing that cartoon it may have come down to accepting a commission that paid reasonably well VS. upholding your ideals and becoming a resident of someplace like Bergen-Belsen. --Nothing will numb your ideals like a gun pointed at your head. 

Either that, or the Nazis took existing footage and transposed their ideology over the original storyline.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 25, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> How in the holy mother of FUCK was this salvaged and reconstructed into one of my childhood shows?



I have serious doubts about that particular one being real.


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeah...


----------

